# 12 Baby rats need homes! Well socialized!In Southern Florida



## mark12107 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everybody!
My names mark and i have been breeding rats ever since i was 8 years
old (im 18 now). I know almost everything there is about these little
guys. Rats make amazing pets contrary to their bad reputation. They
are smart and curious pets who will recognize and love their family
members. Well socialized rats will never bite and always want to come
out and play! We have 3 black-eyed white babies and 9 are hooded
chocolate or grey, there are 7 boys and 5 girls. At the moment they
are 4 weeks old and will be able to be sold this friday the 11th! We
encourage to come before to play or interact with them before if you
want! Please contact me at (954 290 6802) or via E-mail. ([email protected]) These babies
are really something special with amazing poersonalities and deserve a
great home!


----------

